# Entering my kids in Baby Gap photo contest help me pick submission deadline tonight



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am entering one of my son's and one of my daughters in the Baby/kid Gap Model search I can't decide which pic to use. I have tones of good ones but the photo can't be more than 3 months old. Will you help me select one? They are all pretty much around the house shots or outside. I am not sure if I should submit BW or Color showing their blue eyes? So some are the same pic showing both. I am going to number them please select numbers the deadline for submission is tonight so please help me out thank you.

Rabecca


Thanks everyone for your opinions very appreciated I just submitted the following.

*My son Foxx who will be 6 this Jan* 

13. Foxx leaning back on boat

3. Foxx wearing blue beenie


6. BW shot w/plaid hat


*My daughter Prayz just turned 2 this month*

11. Prayz with pink hat and pony 

4. Prayz with that little corky smile


----------



## Allie (Oct 22, 2008)

I love number 1 for Foxx and number 4 for Prayz. I think their all beautiful though and I love your boy's hair!


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

Allie said:


> I love number 1 for Foxx and number 4 for Prayz. I think their all beautiful though and I love your boy's hair!



Thanks for the response I love #1 too but I am mom so I am partial KWIM? LOL and my husband just says I don't know honey, and my daughter says I like them all so no help on this end. I am trying to pick a pic that will pop stand out obviously more than the others so hope I get some more responses soon.


----------



## ATXshots (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree, 1 and 4....definitely do color .


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

I tried to get a better shot of my daughter tonight she is being a pill, I took 65 shots all of which had her mouth wide open head up towards ceiling or head down eyes closed. I took one where I put my hand under her chin and got a cute shot but not sure if it will work and got one cute shot out of all those shots straight on. Big sigh It isn't like I can use all the great shots of her I have a few months back she has changed so much even these shots tonight look different than those last week. 

I am going to add the few pics in a bit please look at them those that already gave opinion let me know if you still think the one you picked is best.

thanks


----------



## RebelTasha (Oct 22, 2008)

1 Foxx

4 Prayz


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

RebelTasha said:


> 1 Foxx
> 
> 4 Prayz



Thanks I just added a few more of Prayz from tonight # 12 and #13 and #14 if from last month please let me know what you think. Also think it is best to submit color vrs BW? think it is best to show the color of their eyes?


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is a link to the actual contest it shows you the competition there is a drop down box in the top right where you can click on girls 0-4 years for Prayz and then kid boy 5-10 years  

http://gap.eprize.net/castingcall/index.tbapp?page=gallery


----------



## RebelTasha (Oct 22, 2008)

Color.... still like the original ones I picked, I hadn't seen the responses either at that point..
Is this an amateur competition or are they going to get swamped with pro. head shots and resumes?


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

RebelTasha said:


> Color.... still like the original ones I picked, I hadn't seen the responses either at that point..
> Is this an amateur competition or are they going to get swamped with pro. head shots and resumes?



It is parents submitting pics of their kids

I just went to the link I posted above to look at the pics they are submitting and some are just around the house pics and some are look like they are pro but via the parents I think?

I took these around the house and a couple of Foxx at my studio when I was in it this summer. They did not indicate in the rules either way.


----------



## lockwood81 (Oct 22, 2008)

Fox: Number 13


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

I just learned that you can submit 5 total pics but I am not sure I am clear on what they are saying are they saying you can submit a total of 5 pics per kid or 5 total between them? 

*Q: * How frequently can I enter the Gap Casting Call  contest?
*A: * You may submit up to 5 photos during the Submission Phase,  then vote 1 time per day during the Voting Phase. *You may submit photos of more  than 1 of your children, but you cannot submit more than 5 photos total.* Read  the Official Rules for complete details.


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 22, 2008)

3, 7, 13 really stood out as I scanned your many captures...


----------



## kundalini (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like you have used the on-board flash for most of the indoor shots.  This is causing flat lighting, harsh shadows and hotspots both on your child and the immediate background.  If you still have time before the deadline, try some more shots without the on-board flash or at least bounce/diffuse it.  I would also suggest to have the child five to eight feet from the wall, open up the aperture to isolate subject and blur the background.  Also be mindful of little things like chairrail moulding running through their head.

BTW, you have beautiful children and have captured wonderful expressions of them.


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok I just found out from another lady on another forum it means 5 pics total no matter how many kids so now I have to determine which kid will I submit 3 pics of LOL man this is hard....


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> 3, 7, 13 really stood out as I scanned your many captures...



Would this be for my son Foxx or fro Prayz? thanks for looking


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Looks like you have used the on-board flash for most of the indoor shots.  This is causing flat lighting, harsh shadows and hotspots both on your child and the immediate background.  If you still have time before the deadline, try some more shots without the on-board flash or at least bounce/diffuse it.  I would also suggest to have the child five to eight feet from the wall, open up the aperture to isolate subject and blur the background.  Also be mindful of little things like chairrail moulding running through their head.
> 
> BTW, you have beautiful children and have captured wonderful expressions of them.



Thanks for the tips I will try that, we have horrible lighting in our home we live in a double wide not many window for natural light. I have tried to use without a flash with curtains open and it seems to be hit or miss usually blurry. Most of the in house shots I used the 18-25 lens. As for my son I did his in studio mostly in the studio except for the one with the blue cap on he was in front of the closet LOL.

If I found out about this contest sooner I would of been more prepared thank God it is amateur parents submitting their shots of their kids. So I guess they will overlook the these things and look at the kid. 

so all in all with that in mind what would be your pick?


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Looks like you have used the on-board flash for most of the indoor shots.  This is causing flat lighting, harsh shadows and hotspots both on your child and the immediate background.  If you still have time before the deadline, try some more shots without the on-board flash or at least bounce/diffuse it.  I would also suggest to have the child five to eight feet from the wall, open up the aperture to isolate subject and blur the background.  Also be mindful of little things like chairrail moulding running through their head.
> 
> BTW, you have beautiful children and have captured wonderful expressions of them.



Thanks for the tips I will try that, we have horrible lighting in our home we live in a double wide not many window for natural light. I have tried to use without a flash with curtains open and it seems to be hit or miss usually blurry. Most of the in house shots I used the 18-25 lens. As for my son I did his in studio mostly in the studio except for the one with the blue cap on he was in front of the closet LOL.

If I found out about this contest sooner I would of been more prepared thank God it is amateur parents submitting their shots of their kids. So I guess they will overlook the these things and look at the kid. 

so all in all with that in mind what would be your pick?


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Looks like you have used the on-board flash for most of the indoor shots.  This is causing flat lighting, harsh shadows and hotspots both on your child and the immediate background.  If you still have time before the deadline, try some more shots without the on-board flash or at least bounce/diffuse it.  I would also suggest to have the child five to eight feet from the wall, open up the aperture to isolate subject and blur the background.  Also be mindful of little things like chairrail moulding running through their head.
> 
> BTW, you have beautiful children and have captured wonderful expressions of them.



Thanks for the tips I will try that, we have horrible lighting in our home we live in a double wide not many window for natural light. I have tried to use without a flash with curtains open and it seems to be hit or miss usually blurry. Most of the in house shots I used the 18-25 lens. As for my son I did his in studio mostly in the studio except for the one with the blue cap on he was in front of the closet LOL.

If I found out about this contest sooner I would of been more prepared thank God it is amateur parents submitting their shots of their kids. So I guess they will overlook the these things and look at the kid. 

so all in all with that in mind what would be your pick?


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Looks like you have used the on-board flash for most of the indoor shots.  This is causing flat lighting, harsh shadows and hotspots both on your child and the immediate background.  If you still have time before the deadline, try some more shots without the on-board flash or at least bounce/diffuse it.  I would also suggest to have the child five to eight feet from the wall, open up the aperture to isolate subject and blur the background.  Also be mindful of little things like chairrail moulding running through their head.
> 
> BTW, you have beautiful children and have captured wonderful expressions of them.



Thanks for the tips I will try that, we have horrible lighting in our home we live in a double wide not many window for natural light. I have tried to use without a flash with curtains open and it seems to be hit or miss usually blurry. Most of the in house shots I used the 18-25 lens. As for my son I did his in studio mostly in the studio except for the one with the blue cap on he was in front of the closet LOL.

If I found out about this contest sooner I would of been more prepared thank God it is amateur parents submitting their shots of their kids. So I guess they will overlook the these things and look at the kid. 

so all in all with that in mind what would be your pick?


----------



## kundalini (Oct 22, 2008)

My faves
#1 for the boy
#11 for the girl


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

kundalini said:


> My faves
> #1 for the boy
> #11 for the girl



of coarse the outdoor shots LOL better lighting 

so far the most liked between here and another forum are as follows ranked in order with most votes

*Son*
13
3
1
6 
7

*Daughter*
11
4
6
7, 1, 3, 5 & 13 all have one vote


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

if anyone is still lurking what do you think of this pic think it is a good one? I am going to submit 2 of her and 3 of Foxx








thanks


----------



## GTHill (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on the contest. I just entered my daughter. Tough contest, but fun anyway. Good luck!

GT


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

GTHill said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the contest. I just entered my daughter. Tough contest, but fun anyway. Good luck!
> 
> GT



Your welcome how old is your daughter and which on is she I'd love to see her and good luck to you as well


----------



## GTHill (Oct 22, 2008)

She is four years old and her name is Shelby. I just did a search and her photos aren't showing up on the site yet. I'm on business right now. Luckily I take a lot of pictures of her. 

GT


----------



## cam13 (Oct 22, 2008)

I too, am trying to enter photos in the Gap contest. I tried to enter tonight but they shut down the contest(website link) before midnight East. time.  I'm so mad - will call C Service tomorrow. The contest is to go through midngt on the 22nd. Be glad you got yours in! At least i did submit one photo wks ago. I shouldn't have kept putting this off. I remember racing to make the midngt deadline last year!
Good luck to you!!


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

cam13 said:


> I too, am trying to enter photos in the Gap contest. I tried to enter tonight but they shut down the contest(website link) before midnight East. time.  I'm so mad - will call C Service tomorrow. The contest is to go through midngt on the 22nd. Be glad you got yours in! At least i did submit one photo wks ago. I shouldn't have kept putting this off. I remember racing to make the midngt deadline last year!
> Good luck to you!!



What don't tell me this! did you get an message that said "an error has occurred please contact customer service" ? that is the message I got when I tried to upload.


----------



## GTHill (Oct 22, 2008)

I just made it by my a few minutes from what I see now. They shut it down over an hour early. The shear number of uploads could have crashed it.. 

GT


----------



## GTHill (Oct 22, 2008)

It's back up. If going to babygap.com doesn't work, try this link:

http://gap.eprize.net/castingcall/index.tbapp?affiliate_id=1g

GT


----------



## GTHill (Oct 22, 2008)

To the OP. Of course you haven't posted any pictures on the Internet of your possible submissions, because that would violate the babygap rules. 


GT


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 22, 2008)

GTHill said:


> To the OP. Of course you haven't posted any pictures on the Internet of your possible submissions, because that would violate the babygap rules.
> 
> 
> GT



I will remove mine from here and double check my site if they are on there thanks I was able to make it :hugs:


----------



## RebelTasha (Oct 23, 2008)

If it's by public voting it's going to be tough, it will depend on who (which parent/grandma) has the most online contacts to bump their kid up..
At first I thought Gap would pick a winner/s but it doesn't look that way from your post..
Good Luck either way.. what did you go with?


----------



## rprimeau95 (Oct 23, 2008)

RebelTasha said:


> If it's by public voting it's going to be tough, it will depend on who (which parent/grandma) has the most online contacts to bump their kid up..
> At first I thought Gap would pick a winner/s but it doesn't look that way from your post..
> Good Luck either way.. what did you go with?




Well it it both actually Gap narrows it down to 20 finalists then the public plays a roll, so better than the public doing all the work KWIM

_*[FONT=&quot]How it works:
A panel of judges will narrow all entries received down to 20 finalists (5 boys, 5 girls, 5 baby boys, and 5 baby girls). Those finalists will be voted on by the public from December 8 through December 21, 2008. The children who receive the most votes in each category will be announced as winners in January 2009

[/FONT]*_*What they are giving away*

*·* 20 Finalist prizes that include a trip to a babyGap/GapKids photo shoot in San Francisco, CA 

*·* 4 Grand prizes that consist of a $3,000 Gap gift card; a Snapfish prize pack including a 12"x12" Signature photobook, a 12"x12" photo calendar, a sterling silver photo necklace, a 16"x20" photo canvas, and a $200 Snapfish.com gift certificate 

*·* 16 runner up prizes that include a $300 Gap gift card; and a Snapfish prize pack including a 12"x12" Signature photobook, a 12"x12" photo calendar, a sterling silver photo necklace, and a 16"x20" photo canvas.


----------

